# More Musings about Beekeeping and Coffee



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

The “coffee culture” is something that has always interested me—but it’s not only because I thoroughly enjoy my daily cups of coffee. This fascination is also not about the coffee culture of the cafés with their espresso machines. It’s the coffee culture at its base level in the mountains where coffee is cultivated and with the farmers who produce it. Add bees into the mix and it’s even more intriguing.

This is a continuation of my previous blog post, Musings about Beekeeping and Coffee. This is a little trip through photos to the coffee farm where I have an apiary of bees in top bar hives.



More Musings About Beekeeping and Coffee
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2015/04/more-musings-about-beekeeping-and-coffee.html

----------
Tom


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting. Thank you for sharing those photographs and the information about your beekeeping activities in Central America.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

For those interested (and those who speak Spanish), I have now posted this blog entry in my companion blog, “Refexiones Sobre Apicultura”.

Más Reflexiones Sobre La Apicultura y Café
http://reflexionessobreapicultura.blogspot.com/2015/06/mas-reflexiones-sobre-la-apicultura-y.html


----------

